# Dr. Presas seminar review



## stickarts (Sep 28, 2003)

Dr. Remy Presas Jr. instructed a seminar here today.
The seminar consisted of coordinated striking drills including right side and left side striking combinations and triangle footwork.
Disarms and counters to disarms were also covered along with  interesting locking drills.
Dr. Presas was also entertaining and made the techniques interesting with modifications that i haven't seen before.
There will be group photos posted soon on www.stickarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2003)

I look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------

